# Ideal Job.



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not sure if it because I'm getting old but i 8 my job. OK it pays well, but is that whats important? - i think not.

fcuk i miss my old job.

What's your ideal job?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

F1 Racing Driver 8)


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I hate my job at the moment, really need a new challenge, just cant decide what to do yet.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> F1 Racing Driver 8)


ditto. for a decent team mind you, not sum crappy chuga-chuga team!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bra fitter  :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> What's your ideal job?


I rather enjoy mine. Love the job and the company. People i work with are good and the pay's good too 

What's up with the new job Tosh ??

James.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its not a new job ive been in and around it for the last 10 years.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

You're not the only one, mine sux also. I think I will hate any job where I'm not working for myself...


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Not sure if it because I'm getting old but i 8 my job. OK it pays well, but is that whats important? - i think not.


lol, just thinking along those lines, sitting here on sunday night thinking "sh1t, it's monday tomorrow...."

But, as for ideal job, gotta be F1 driver as already suggested, or I wouldn't say no to Tiff Needell's current "job" (if you can call having so much fun a "job") having just watched last week's Fifth Gear with the GT3RS


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I always wanted to be a lolly pop man the pay is crap but you dont start work until you are 65


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I always wanted to be a lolly pop man the pay is crap but you dont start work until you are 65


You told me you where a pie tester :? :? :?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Its not a new job ive been in and around it for the last 10 years.


Would have been in my job 10 years in October but it had felt stale for a good while so I got out there and landed myself a plum new one which I start in August.

It's the same kind of thing that I do now but will obviously be new people, new social opportunties, new challenge etc etc.

I think if you hit or approach 10 years in a job or with a certain employer you can start to feel institutionalised. I do like being established at a company, knowing every one and everyone knowing you etc but it just felt like the right time to move and I can't wait. Oh, and the 38% salary increase helped as well!

Carpe Diem, you only live once and all that.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I always wanted to be a lolly pop man the pay is crap but you dont start work until you are 65
> ...


No Dave I said that was my dream job that and helping strippers get changed between shows  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I always wanted to be a lolly pop man the pay is crap but you dont start work until you are 65


So thats what you've been doing the last couple of months :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

WozzaTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Its not a new job ive been in and around it for the last 10 years.
> ...


I have read before that on average people stay in a job for 4 or 5 years. 10 years is a lot, but if you enjoy it very much why change it?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

When was a child I always wanted to be a gynaecologist!! But it didn't work out so ended up in Telecoms. Now I can enjoy both benefits that both jobs have to offer!!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> When was a child I always wanted to be a gynaecologist!! But it didn't work out so ended up in Telecoms. Now I can enjoy both benefits that both jobs have to offer!!


One of the male cleaners at my place had a t-shirt on which made me chuckle:

'I'm no Gynaecologist, but I'll take a look'


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

A Binman's not the worst job in the world nowadays either.

_And_ they only work one day a week!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If money were no object, then I'd like to be a Game Warden or help out at a zoo.

Unfortunately, there isn't the cash in it. Mind you, when was the last time you ever met a poor vet?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

vlastan said:


> I have read before that on average people stay in a job for 4 or 5 years. 10 years is a lot, but if you enjoy it very much why change it?


The average stay in a job in this country is 2.5 years.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Jeez,

I must be in the minority of people who actually love their job. I have had big ups and *MAJOR* downs, but I wouldn't change what I do for a living for anything now.

I guess being self employed gives you that extra bit of freedom, but also the motivation to keep what you do fresh and interesting to yourself.

Mart.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

I had my last job for 30 years (computing & IT), got fed up in the end. Now I do what I like when I like....almost perfect.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I have the perfect job as an Anne Summers Quality Assurance Team Leader. Each morning I brief my 10 strong team of young ladies on the day's agenda, usually a series of tests of various gadgets and outfits.

My role is to ensure we are organised, efficient and record true quality testing data so we can suggest improvements to the products.

It can become repetitive and tedious but its an important job and well, someone has to do it eh.

This afternoon we are testing the Throbbing Bunny Superspeed Nibbler and also the new Headmistress outfit with the optional vibrating cane. Suzie, one of my more experienced team members, and Gill, a relative new comer, will be taking turns on the different roles so they can give a valued and informed review and suggest any improvments. Ill be taking notes, if I'm able.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> I have the perfect job as an Anne Summers Quality Assurance Team Leader. Each morning I brief my 10 strong team of young ladies on the day's agenda, usually a series of tests of various gadgets and outfits.
> 
> My role is to ensure we are organised, efficient and record true quality testing data so we can suggest improvements to the products.
> 
> ...


Probably best you dick tate them. You'll be hands free that way :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> This afternoon we are testing the Throbbing Bunny Superspeed Nibbler and also the new Headmistress outfit with the optional vibrating cane.


Do they test the vibrating gay butt plug on you then? :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

vlastan said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > This afternoon we are testing the Throbbing Bunny Superspeed Nibbler and also the new Headmistress outfit with the optional vibrating cane.
> ...


Since you left, yes.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Ideally I'd like to play lead guitar for Pearl Jam (they rocked at Wembley last week). Failing that I'd like to be a photographer. For FHM shoots.

I enjoy what I do, really helps that my boss is kind, caring, generous and he just gave me the last month off after a silly busy spell. Dare I say it without sounding too Winton - a fine looking bloke to boot.

I've always had an issue with those who say they love the job they do, don't misread that statement but would you do your job for free if there were no financial ramifications?

Put another way, would get up at x o'clock job tomorrow if you'd just struck gold on the Euro millions? If not, is it love or just really enjoy the roles you do? I'd hazard a guess at 'really enjoy'. All academic i guess...

BTW I work for myself.

p.s. If I couldnâ€™t play lead for Pearl Jam after winning the loto Iâ€™d like to retrain as a sniper and look up the address for the Creative Director of the Vauxhall Zafira adverts (the with the Northern kids).


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

id like to be a policeman, sad i know, but im still happ at what i do


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> Put another way, would get up at x o'clock job tomorrow if you'd just struck gold on the Euro millions?


Yes I would until they threw me out :lol:


----------

